# Runts of the litter?



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

Do fish have runts just like cats and dogs? All of my convict fry are over an inch now (2 months old yesterday) except for one of them. He is only 1 cm +/- 1mm. He is just as old, eats just as much, but isnt that social. He hangs out under the driftwood a lot and doesnt come out to swim with all his brothers and sisters.

is this normal?


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

I would think that all animals have runts. Usually the less dominant fish will take longer to grow. I have noticed this quite a bit in the past. Seems normal to me.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

runts are the real deal buddy i have some jag x cons that are over and inch and some that are just over 1/4 of an inch, all from the same batch, just the way it goes


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

yes i had a 2year old angelfish that was no bigger than a thumbnail. he lived with all his siblings and an array of tropicals. his best friend was my huge rhino pleco. if i was looking for the little one i only had to look for the rhino and he wouldnt be too far way. I was so sad when he died but their organs outgrow their bodies at some point so i have heard . He was the smallest but others were smaller than their
siblings too.


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

It's normal. In the wild, runts and the weak will most likely not survive as they probably will end up being eaten.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

yeah its normal, just like me I was a runt and my parents decided to keep me. and guess what, I m bigger than them now. LOL HAHAHA


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Even more so, the more offspring the more chances for weak genetics.


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

I dont like the runt. I want to feed him to the Blackbelt today but there is no way he will let me catch him. Fast little buggers! Those fry can swim the entire length of the tank in less than a second!


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

i disagree with the weaker genetics theory, i think that its misunderstood.. just because something is smaller doesnt mean it cant be a cool fish, infact the "runt" as he has been labeled were to grow up and be bred with another "runt" you would have the genetics for a smaller version of the original fish, through selective breeding you could technically engineer a smaller version of whatever fish the"runt" is , this is how shortbodys, or colour variants are made, granted were talking about a con here but its all the same bag of marbles..

i dont think that the fish would have a lesser quality of life because it is smaller just it would be in more peril because it is smaller .. if anything in my opinion the "runt" is somewhat of a miracle fish because had he/she been born in the wild it would most likely become food, so in your controlled environment he has succeeded, therefore miracle fish, if anything some smaller body sa/ca cichlids should be welcomed because not everyone can house a massive 14" jaguar so if it topped out at 8" it would be more likely to live a longer timespan in a smaller environment and more people could enjoy them.

ha, my 2 cents...


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

I suppose thats one way of looking at it


----------

